# HYCOSY!!!



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi im going for my hycosy on thurs 5th april. 
Im a bit scared but im sure it will b fine.

Just wondering if anyone else had it done and when did u get your results


Thanks mellisa


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I have had it. You get the results instantly as they r able to see what is going on in the screen. I was pretty worried about it to, but honestly there was no need. Xx


----------



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reasurance. 
xx


----------



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Im also still bleeding but only very light brownish when wiping my self when been to the loo.
Will they still do it?


----------



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks il give them a ring in morning just to double check

xx


----------



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

All clear this morning. So hycosy tomoz so not looking forwarrd to this. 
but i no its got to b done .


----------

